# Blaze camo



## letmeoutside (May 19, 2006)

Anybody know anywhere in the Atlanta area to buy blaze camo?  Particularly vests and hats.  I've only seen it in the Cabela's catalogs.  It's not illegal here is it?


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 19, 2006)

not illegal but doesn't satisfy the requirements while deer hunting...you must have a continuation of orange w/ no break-up of the solid pattern...i believe its 50 sq inches but i may be wrong. maybe its 500...who knows...i just know its gotta be solid


----------



## Trizey (May 19, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> not illegal but doesn't satisfy the requirements while deer hunting...you must have a continuation of orange w/ no break-up of the solid pattern...i believe its 50 sq inches but i may be wrong. maybe its 500...who knows...i just know its gotta be solid



It's 500 sq. inch


----------



## TurkeyCreek (May 19, 2006)

It is legal to wear while deer hunting. Nothing in the regs says it must be continuous.

Cabelas is the only place I've seen it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 20, 2006)

I've worn Cabela's blaze horizon for a couple of years now.

Darrell


----------



## Ozzie (May 20, 2006)

It is illegal in Illinois, they require a solid blaze vest and a solid blaze hat.  However it's perfectly legal here in Georgia.


----------



## justus3131 (May 20, 2006)

I don't believe the blaze camo is legal to wear without an additional garment containing 500 inches of orange above the waist.  While the regs are silent on whether the orange above the waist can be broken up, I believe you would be cited by just wearing the blaze camo.  May be wise to check with the squirrel deputy in your locale.


----------



## Ozzie (May 20, 2006)

I've worn a blaze camo vest for almost 20 years, and during that time I've had a few "check your hunting license" type encounters with Georgia DNR Rangers and my blaze camo was never even mentioned.  As long as you have your 500 sq inches they don't care if it's solid or not.


----------



## Jim Ammons (May 20, 2006)

This is Legal in Georgia!!!


----------



## justus3131 (May 21, 2006)

I stand corrected--Thanks for the input on your experiences with the blaze camo.


----------



## letmeoutside (May 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone, it's strange that no one sells it down here though.  Cabelas carries jackets, vests, overalls, hats, etc, but I don't think I've seen a single thing at Bass Pro.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 22, 2006)

Definitely legal in GA. Check out some of the fabric stores like Hancocks. They usually have a blaze camo fleece fabric that makes great vests. I got a couple yards last year at the one in Athens and just took a $5 solid blaze vest from Walmart, cut out the blaze camo fabric to the same size and sewed it onto the WalMart vest. Now I have a solid blaze side to wear to and from my stand and a camo blaze side to wear once I'm on stand. Also sewed it over the orange side of my HTS safety system vest. Deer paid absolutely no attention to the vest even at very close ranges last season long as you are scent free.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 22, 2006)

Like some others here, I've worn blaze camo more than 20 years--have one wool shirt in particular.

The issue is the 500 sq. inches of blaze orange.  You have to have 500 inches visible above the waist.  

Lets say you have a "modest" 46 inch waist size.  You would need a vest that is 12 inches deep and solid orange to meet the requirements.  The smaller the waist the longer the vest.

I wear a BO hat cover to make sure.

The stories may be urban legends, but several years ago there were strories going around about cases being made over BO camo.

Also apparently some retailers and manufacturers got gigged, because you will notice that most catalogs carry a disclaimer that they do not warrant the amount of BO in a garment ( or do not warrant that the amount of BO meets any state'standards)  nor that the color meets the standard of any state.


----------



## discounthunter (May 22, 2006)

ive never seen a game warden get out a pen and paper to determine square inches of camo.


----------



## justus3131 (May 25, 2006)

I did hear a story one time about a squirrel deputy questioning someone whether his camo met the 500 sq inch rule, and let him go when he couldn't figure out how to determine the total sq inch measurement.


----------



## letmeoutside (May 25, 2006)

justus3131 said:
			
		

> I did hear a story one time about a squirrel deputy questioning someone whether his camo met the 500 sq inch rule, and let him go when he couldn't figure out how to determine the total sq inch measurement.



Math might not have been his strong suit!


----------



## marknga (May 30, 2006)

Twenty five ought six said:
			
		

> Like some others here, I've worn blaze camo more than 20 years--have one wool shirt in particular.
> 
> The issue is the 500 sq. inches of blaze orange.  You have to have 500 inches visible above the waist.
> 
> ...



I figured they would just write you a ticket for ..............
excuse me up front because this really isn't funny but I will say  it anyway:
"Write you a ticket for BAD BO"  
Probably could use some some good Scent Blocker  

ummmm guess I will stick to my day job!

Mark


----------



## huntnnut (May 30, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> I figured they would just write you a ticket for ..............
> excuse me up front because this really isn't funny but I will say  it anyway:
> "Write you a ticket for BAD BO"
> Probably could use some some good Scent Blocker
> ...


----------

